# Alimentar hp pavilión dv 6000 por entradas de bateria



## hermida (Nov 13, 2012)

Hola buenos dias a ver queria haceros una pregunta.

Tengo un portatil HP pavilion dv 6000 resulta que se apago de repente y no volvio a encender. Probe con una bateria cargada y si arranca y funciona perfectamente. Lo mande a reparar y detectaron en la placa base mas de 30 soldaduras abiertas, las reparo y lo dejo funcionando 10 horas pero se volvio a apagar y al revisarlo detecto otras 10 soldaduras abierta. Me llamo y me dijo que no merecia la pena seguir soldando porque seguiria pasando lo mismo. Por cierto muy contento con la atención y seriedad de la empresa.

Entonces mi pregunta es, se puede alimentar por los contactos de la bateria??Como seria la conexión ya que tiene mas de un contacto?? Como puedo averiguar la forma de conectarlo??
Cuanto aguantara alimentandolo por ahi.


sin mas un saludo gracias.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 13, 2012)

Muy extraño lo de las 30 soldaduras abiertas?
No tiene sentido estás seguro que no sufrió un golpe.
a muchas personas les pasa algo así con ellos pasate por aquí:
http://www.chw.net/foro/notebooks-f51/303267-dv6000-con-problemas.html


----------



## djwash (Nov 13, 2012)

A que le llaman soldaduras abiertas?


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 13, 2012)

estoy en lo mismo, no se que es eso?


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 13, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> A que le llaman soldaduras abiertas?





nasaserna dijo:


> estoy en lo mismo, no se que es eso?


Soldaduras frias, falsos contactos, fallas tipicas de HP que al recalentarse les de por desprendersele cosas, etc, etc, etc...



hermida dijo:


> Entonces mi pregunta es, se puede alimentar por los contactos de la bateria??Como seria la conexión ya que tiene mas de un contacto?? Como puedo averiguar la forma de conectarlo??
> Cuanto aguantara alimentandolo por ahi.


En mi opinión, lo que estás alimentando es al "técnico", deberías buscar otra opinión de alguien más serio y/o profesional...


----------



## hermida (Nov 14, 2012)

Entonces que me recomendais??Yo no entiendo nada de este tema y no se que hacer.Yo ahora me encuentro en extremadura por si hay alguien de la zona!!
Yo preguntaba lo de alimentarlo por los contactos de la bateria ya que se fijo que por ese lado funciona.


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2012)

hermida dijo:


> Entonces que me recomendais??Yo no entiendo nada de este tema y no se que hacer.Yo ahora me encuentro en extremadura por si hay alguien de la zona!!
> Yo preguntaba lo de alimentarlo por los contactos de la bateria ya que se fijo que por ese lado funciona.



Eso de soldaduras abiertas no me cuadra. No es una explicación razonada. ¿Donde estaban esas soldaduras abiertas?  

Creo que lo que te han hecho es un reflow de gráfica que te ha durado las 10 horas que tú dices.
También sospecho que no conseguirás nada alimentandolo por batería, pues el fallo sospecho, no está en la entrada de corriente.
Llévalo a otro SAT y que valoren la avería, pero no hagas experimentos ó conseguiras que no arranque más.

Saludos.



Otra cosa ... ¿Que es lo que observas cuando le conectas el alimentador y pulsas el power?

Saludos.


----------



## hermida (Nov 14, 2012)

No hace nada solo enciende el led que tiene alrededor del conector.

Respecto a las soldaduras te voy a subir las fotos que me envio marcando las soldaduras abiertas



Estas son las fotos que me envio

Dime que te parece y que harias tu??


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2012)

Bueno, vamos a ver, en primer lugar: ¿Le has preguntado que son soldaduras abiertas? ...¿Se refiere a soldaduras que no están haciendo el debido contacto?
¿Se ha dedicado a comprobar los miles de soldaduras, (una por una), que lleva una placa de esas para determinar que las citadas estan "Abiertas".

Nunca he visto, ni he oido nada de defectos en esa clase de soldaduras, que por cierto, no se llegan a ver bien, pero son terminaciones ó estañaduras intermedias de las pistas que desconozco su razón de ser, pero estoy seguro de que no tienen ningún problema. Si alguien puede aportar algo que yo desconozca, por favor que lo haga.

En mi opinión:  La avería que te ha presentado, no existe. o al menos no me la puedo explicar.
Yo, si no sabes acometer una reparación de éste tipo, simplemente lo llevaría a otro SAT, pero no les cuentes nada de lo que te ha ocurrido, para no influenciar sobre el diagnóstico ni la cuantía de la reparación.

LLévalo a alguna tienda de informática que ofrezca servicio de reparación de portátiles, el presupuesto debe ser sin coste, y tampoco debes pagar si lo rechazas, asegúrate que es así antes de depositar el equipo. En caso contrario, busca otra tienda que te ofrezca éstas condiciones. Aquí en Valencia, funciona así salvo raras excepciones.

Puede que tengas avería en la primera etapa de la alimentación ó en el regulador multiquímico de carga de batería, aunque si se enciende el led del conector no parece que se trate de cortos en alguna de las etapas primarias de la alimentación

De todos modos, si lo reparó y funcionó durante unas horas, las posibilidades de fallo en el chip de carga, se reducen casi a la nada.

Dime una cosa: Despues de la reparación, se apagó mientras estaba en marcha o lo apagaste y ya no volvió a arrancar ..?
Otra cosa, no olvides probar con *otro alimentador* que esté comprobado su buen funcionamiento.

Saludos.


----------



## hermida (Nov 15, 2012)

Te comento sobre el tema de las soldaduras, me dijo que eran soldaduras que no estaban haciendo el debido contacto y entonces que no llegaba a alimentar bien la placa. Las soldaduras abiertas se debían a un sobrecalentamiento en la placa.

Solución volver a soldar todo y poner un disipador más potente.

Yo el portátil lo abrí me baje un manual de despiece y comprobé que la alimentación de la primera etapa llega bien y sale bien. La tensión llega bien a la placa base y el cargador está bien porque probé con otro.

El técnico, fue el que me dijo que después de realizar todas las soldaduras y de ponerle el disipador, le encendió a la primera. Después lo dejo funcionando para ver como respondía y después de diez horas se apago. Quiso encenderlo pero nada, lo abrió y detecto que tenía diez soldaduras más abiertas.

Me llamo y me dijo que no había nada que hacer que pensara en comprarme uno.

Cual es tu opinión??

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 15, 2012)

hermida dijo:


> Me llamo y me dijo que no había nada que hacer que pensara en comprarme uno.
> 
> Cual es tu opinión??









En tu caso creo que necesitas hacer un reballing, siempre pasa con las HP / Compaq, pero de ahi a encontrar cuantas soldaduras abiertas encontró en el chip gráfico (Este además de graficos, es el chipset principal de la laptop y si el más minimo pin se desprende, ya comienza a haber problemas) es una mentira de proporciones épicas.

Debo imaginar que retocó la tarjeta madre de tu laptop haciendo un reflow con alguna pistola de aire caliente, de ser así habría que ver en que estado se encuentra el chip, porque si se llenó de ampollas no hay nada que hacer más que tratar de buscar el chip o la tarjeta madre nueva...


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2012)

O sea, que no lo has visto funcionando.
Esto me hace retomar la teoría del corto en etapas secundarias de alimentación y/o regulador de carga multiquímico.

Mi consejo sigue siendo el que te he dado ariba, creo que no lo llegó a solucionar y te contó algo inverosimil.
Sí es cierto que por exceso de temperatura hay soldaduras que sufre oxidación y deterioro, pero ni mucho menos son esas. si no tengo la placa en mis manos, no sé darte mas información.

Sigue los pasos que te he aconsejado y mantennos al corriente de los progresos ó comentarios que te hagan en otro SAT.
La gran mayoría de los ordenadores con ese tipo de avería salen andando si caen en manos con la adecuada experiencia, de comprarte uno nuevo, de momento, nada. A no ser que así lo desees.

Saludos





Ratmayor dijo:


> porque si se llenó de ampollas no hay nada que hacer más que tratar de buscar el chip o la tarjeta madre nueva...



No quería pensar en ello pero ya que lo comentas ...
Tengo confianza en que el chip está vivo. En las fotos, no se vé la placa por debajo, de color café, tan poco esperanzador.

Saludos.


----------



## hermida (Nov 15, 2012)

Estoy pendiente de que me lo envié y después os puedo adjuntar unas fotos del estado en que se encuentran tanto la placa como el chip.

Respecto a llevarlo a una SAT el problema es que estoy desplazado por motivos de trabajo en Extremadura y en mi zona nadie se pilla las manos. Todos dicen no tiene arreglo es mejor comprar uno nuevo. Entonces tengo que mirar si por la zona (Extremadura)encuentro algo.
Sabéis de alguno??

Para mí ya es un reto ponerlo a funcionar y aparte económicamente no estoy para comprarme uno.

Cuanto puede costar una placa nueva??Y el chip?


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Nov 15, 2012)

hermida saludos, por lo que entiendo segun el tecnico tu portatil es el unico que esta con las componentes soldadas con chicle jajajajaja, que man tan falso, esos portatiles tienen las mismas fallas de los F500 y F700 chip de video, pero si tu comentas que con la bateria si te funciona es decir te da el video tu falla esta en los mosfet de carga de la bateria es decir en la etapa secundaria de la fuente ya que el led azul enciende, lo mas seguro tienes un mosfet dañado.


----------



## hermida (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenas
Si la verdad es que si, no me parece muy razonable esa teoria pero bueno no entiendo mucho tampoco.
Es muy lioso lo del mosfet?? Cuanto puede costar la reparación?
Como comentaba antes para mi es un reto ponerlo a funcionar.


----------



## tiago (Nov 16, 2012)

hermida dijo:


> Buenas
> Si la verdad es que si, no me parece muy razonable esa teoria pero bueno no entiendo mucho tampoco.
> Es muy lioso lo del mosfet?? Cuanto puede costar la reparación?
> Como comentaba antes para mi es un reto ponerlo a funcionar.



hermida, tienes que llevarlo a un SAT a que te den un presupuesto, ya te he comentado lo que tienes que hacer y no hay mas vuelta de hoja. ¿Cuanto puede costar? ... Para eso es para lo que lo tienes que llevar a un SAT, para que te lo digan, desde aquí no podemos ayudarte mas con lo que tenemos.
Placas nuevas de portatil no se venden, si no de segunda mano, con mas o menos garantias.

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Nov 16, 2012)

hermida saludos, entre tus amigos no hay un tecnico que tenga multimetro y un soldador de mas de 30W, si es asi comenenta y te puedo ayudar a verificar algunas componentes, la otra forma para encontrar la falla es buscando el datasheet del integrated battery charger controller for Li-Ion/Li-Ion y verificar sus voltajes.


----------



## hermida (Nov 16, 2012)

Buenas Tiago

Se que tienes razón pero como ya te dije en mi zona no tengo ninguna SAT que se meta a ese tipo de reparaciones.
Estoy buscando uno por la zona de Extremadura que es donde estoy ahora trabajando.
La SAT que me lo miró es de Sevilla.

Créeme estoy intentado encontrar una por todos los medios.

Y si no intentare informarme de como meterle yo la mano.

Porque funcionar no funciona así que por lo menos intentare aprender algo y si puedo solucionar la avería.



Buenas Eduardo,

Como le dije a Tiago si encuentro una SAT lo llevare pero si no la encuentro tengo ese material y ganas de aprender. El caso es que de electrónica no tengo ni idea, pero de electricidad si.

El problema es que aún no tengo el portátil pero así que lo reciba, si no e encontrado una SAT y tu quieres echarme una mano empezamos con las comprobaciones.jeje

Que te parece??


----------



## analogico (Nov 16, 2012)

arreglar ese equipo es tirar dinero
si lo arreglas volverá a fallar
y un arreglo mejor costara mas que el equipo


lo único bueno que tiene es la carcasa 
por dentro  es malito

mejor compra otro

pd
la bateria tiene un chip  ic2 

y no se puede alimentar  directo al menos no de una manera facil


----------



## tiago (Nov 17, 2012)

hermida dijo:


> Buenas Tiago
> 
> Se que tienes razón pero como ya te dije en mi zona no tengo ninguna SAT que se meta a ese tipo de reparaciones.
> Estoy buscando uno por la zona de Extremadura que es donde estoy ahora trabajando.
> ...



Bueno, pues en cuanto lo tengas, sacas unas fotos del chip de gráficos, a ver que aspecto tiene, pero que sean nítidas, por favor ... En base a eso, veremos que se puede hacer.

¿En que zona de Extremadura estás, a ver si te consigo un SAT confiable.

Saludos.


----------



## hermida (Nov 19, 2012)

Buenas Tiago,

Estoy en Villanueva de la serena pertenece a badajoz.

Cuando lo reciba te mando las fotos.


Muchas gracias por todo


----------

